# Charge iPod on any laptop?



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi,

My iTunes is on my MacBook, but for work I use a windows laptop. I travel a lot on work ad cannot be bothered to carry two laptops, so I only carry my work laptop (Windows).

My Windows laptop does not have iTunes or music. All that is on my MacBook at home.

Stupid question: Can I plug my iPod into my Windows laptop to charge it without losing any music?

Cheers


----------



## Malco (Apr 18, 2003)

Sounds like you can:

iPod charging on PC without iTunes [Archive] - iPod - iPhone - iTunes Forums at iLounge


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks Malco!

Cheers


----------



## Malco (Apr 18, 2003)

You're welcome.
Now go put XP on your Mac and let the PC gather dust while you're on the road.
It's not like you're really "taking one for the team".


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Heheheh, unfortunately the XP laptop is a company-issued one and I do not have the liberty of not using it 
Trust me, the first ting I asked during my job interview was whether I could be given a Mac laptop with VMWare/Parallels/Bootcamp instead of a Windows laptop and the answer was a resounding "No".

Cheers


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

Just keep in mind that some USB ports on some PC notebooks are non-powered. This probably only occurs on sub-notebooks though.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

tilt said:


> Trust me, the first ting I asked during my job interview was whether I could be given a Mac laptop with VMWare/Parallels/Bootcamp instead of a Windows laptop and the answer was a resounding "No".


And their reasoning behind this was ... ?

(yeah, I know, this is aimed at them not you of course 

Might want to show them this:
Macs run Vista better than PCs - The INQUIRER

and this:
IBM Launches Pilot Program for Migrating to Macs — RoughlyDrafted Magazine


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

tilt said:


> Heheheh, unfortunately the XP laptop is a company-issued one and I do not have the liberty of not using it
> Trust me, the first ting I asked during my job interview was whether I could be given a Mac laptop with VMWare/Parallels/Bootcamp instead of a Windows laptop and the answer was a resounding "No".
> 
> Cheers


If your company is interested in some real world proof regarding the viability of Macs in an all Windows office, let me know privately and I'll provide contact info from one of my clients, a VERY large corporation slowly being infiltrated by Macs running Windows.

The logic behind disallowing Macs in a Windows environment is near dead.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Nah, my employer is against Macs not because they consider them inferior or incompatible (in fact our servers run Linux and the bosses are not major fans of Microsoft anyway), but mainly because they find it cheaper to buy Dells. And before anyone else says it, I already know, comparable configurations are priced about the same. The thing is, the Dell is NOT a comparable configuration, but an inferior one 

Cheers


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

I hear ya. Thank goodness you have the pleasure of owning your own Mac!


----------



## Quicksilver G4 (Jan 29, 2008)

Just copy your data to the MacBook, give the Dell laptop back, tell them to stuff themselves and get some money back.

If you paid for it it gives more money to the company because they can sell it, rigth?


----------

